# Kevin Levrone Comeback Announcement



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2012)

Levrone Comeback Announcement - YouTube


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2012)

Interesting news


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 14, 2012)

Would definately like to see that.  How old is he really, he doesn't say in the interview


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 14, 2012)

40 something


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 14, 2012)

When Kevin  1st hit the pro level when I was like 20yrs old, I thought he was the freakiest BB I had ever seen. Arms, delts, and traps like no one else at the time. This was around 20yrs ago, but over the years I think he started acting a little wierder each year with his band and he lolst focus years ago I feel.


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2012)

I just read this on fb. Fantastic news, one of my fav bb physiques of all time.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2012)

Masters Olympia would be the ideal event for Levrone's comeback.


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 15, 2012)

Different sources have different DOB's for him. They all seem to agree that he was born on July 16th. But the years vary between '64, '65, and '68. Personally, I don't get a "gut" feeling that he's going to compete. It'd definitely be cool, but he better be ready to seriously "gear up", and that's something he appears to be against based on his interviews in recent years. But who knows?!


----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2012)

Good News..... one of my fav's


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 17, 2012)

Kevin will not make a come back, I sware!!! I love Kev but his health will not allow him to do this anymore.  I will put money on it. Maybe a guest pose from time to time but thats it guys. Kev was one of the best along with Mike Francois.....


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 18, 2012)

very good news


----------



## Donkeybreath (Jul 18, 2012)

I though Levrone was finished from all the steroid abuse .. . he was never my favorite , it was Bob Paris , he was such a cute guy .


----------



## brundel (Jul 18, 2012)

He still didnt say he was doing it. Only considering it and hes been saying that for a LOOOOOOONG time....
I wouldnt hold my breath.


----------



## darebear7 (Jul 19, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> Different sources have different DOB's for him. They all seem to agree that he was born on July 16th. But the years vary between '64, '65, and '68. Personally, I don't get a "gut" feeling that he's going to compete. It'd definitely be cool, but he better be ready to seriously "gear up", and that's something he appears to be against based on his interviews in recent years. But who knows?!




haha a bodybuilder who is against gearing up?.....that's like a virgin prostitute!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 19, 2012)

He won't comeback IMO.. Not that he can't, but the dieting was always an issue with Kev.. Dude slept in his basement with guns and swords telling himself he was in a war competing for the O.. I know Shawn Ray interviewed him and he--back in the day--always contemplated suicide. I hope he does though.. Kevin's a warrior!!!!


----------



## fit4life (Jul 20, 2012)

If he does Masters Olympia he really needs to size up, in vid his neck area is the size of a girls, not and never impressed with him! Trained legs with him once in Maryland when he had some size to him never mentioned anything about using the juice but kept telling me i'll customize a diet routine and program that will get u big as me. Its all a marketing scheme, he will never compete again plus never a big fan of his especially now after seeing him in video. Here is to Keven Levrone


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 21, 2012)

8 year rest....? damn lol


----------



## bigiron (Aug 3, 2012)

Really? Not one person questioned why Levrone never even shows up in the video?  Ridiculous!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 3, 2012)

bigiron said:


> Really? Not one person questioned why *Levrone never even shows up in the video*?  Ridiculous!



????


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 3, 2012)

lets go maryland muscle machine


----------



## StrengthAddicts (Aug 9, 2012)

If you want Kevin to come back, what you need to do is INSULT him. No joke. If Zane had never offended Arnold backstage at the '79 Olympia, Arnie wouldn't have come back and stolen the Olympia from him. I say stolen, because Zane looked betted than Arnold, but Arnold had better hair.

Tell Levrone he's washed up and can't hang with the current crop -- and you'll see the Maryland Muscle Machine come back at 260lbs SHREDDED and HARD. He'll back the BLADE look like the butter knife. Levrone is wider than Heath and at 100% bring classic lines that just may topple Cutler's Refridgerator aesthetics.

p.s.
Can someone hack into my account and give me a cool Decadrol banner on my page. lol


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2012)

StrengthAddicts said:


> p.s.
> Can someone hack into my account and give me a cool Decadrol banner on my page. lol



I gave you a Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 banner.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Kevin is my fav bber of all time and I hope he can pull it together and come back hes 46 so a little old but would love to see him pull it off


----------



## StrengthAddicts (Aug 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> I gave you a Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 banner.



I love it  Though... Deca Drol Max is the numero uno ph from IML in my book 

1:40 CHUCKY... LATSPREAD....I watch this video daily. The song is on, the physique is on, it's perfect. 
I too love Kevin... but Full Blown... never got into his band much, sounded like DMB and DM Band is good for only 1 thing...swooning sorority girls. Sorority girls at FLorida loved Dave Matthews, not sure why. Oh yeah.. bodybuilding... lol... Kevin @ 100% vs. Phil at 100% would be interesting. 46 is NOT old.... AL BECKLESS looked his best (and placed his best) at 49. 




Another guy that might come back for a Masters show is the Dennis James.... could you imagine? DJ, Levrone, I bet then maybe Flex Wheeler might come back. And with all those guys in the mix, you know Shawn Ray would come back. It would be like the class of 1998 or something.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 9, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> Kevin is my fav bber of all time and I hope he can pull it together and come back hes 46 so a little old but would love to see him pull it off



^^ this.  And, in that video he only trained for 5 months for the O and got second. Kevin is known to take a shit load of time out of the gym before prep.. I hope he does it! Favorite of all time!!!


----------



## wutlisstrice (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevin seriously dude your health is more important than  competing against these uber monsters


----------

